# Aus Flash-Dateien *.exe machen?



## ReemE (29. März 2002)

Wie kann man aus Flash-Dateien *.exe machen?? 
Ich habe das schon öfters gesehen und mich gewundert wie die das machen, da bei FLASH 5 das ja nicht geht.
Oder irre ich mich???

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

<STRG> + <UMSCHALT> + <F12>

Dort Häkchen bei "Windows-Projektor" (oder eben Mac) und veröffentlichen....

Bin zwar NOOb was Flash angeht, aber es funzt 100%ig!


----------



## ReemE (31. März 2002)

Danke an dich...
Jo es geht..


----------

